# Locomotives in Classified



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I have posted three locomotives in the classified ad section: A GP-38 (USA) a GP-9 converted to GP-10 (USA) and an LGB 20550 custom wide cab locomotive.

The USA locomotives never fit with what was becoming a 1:20.3 layout, and the LGB, while a favorite piece, is also not really in keeping with what I'm doing, so it's up for grabs also.

Matthew (OV)


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, and the prototype photo:


----------

